# Mine and my boyfriend's Fursonas



## BlueAer (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey guys

We're new to the community and I think we need a help with creating projects for our fursonas.

For now what we know for sure is that I would like to be a blue panther (let's say that I'm rather feminine part of the relationship) I'd love to have orange elements, a few little piercings and one tattoo relating to my passion, music (I'm professionally a musician). As a person I'm kind of an overactive young person interested in art in general but there is always that part of me who is a rebel punk cat who doesn't care about anything but my precious boyfriend.

My bf wanted to be orange/white husky or wolf. From my side I can add that he has multiple creative tattoos and piercings, i.e. in his eyebrow (he told me some time ago he wanted to make one in his tongue xD). He played trumpet in the past and he used to be a punk as a teenager. As a person he always tries to give an impression of an alpha dog but in reality he is a very kind person. And definately he has a soft spot for me and he keeps treating me as his most precious thing in his life which is super adorable (imo) but at the same time contrasting to his appearance.

I cannot think of anything more right now considering our fursonas...

As we're both not rly talented in drawing we wanted to ask for a help from anyone willing to give us any advices. Obviously we're prepared to donate an artist willing to help us with our dream project 


We're super curious if u find our ideas interesting and we hope to read your opinions, any response is appreciated 

PS: please forgive me any grammar or pronunciation mistakes, english is my second langugage.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Dec 27, 2017)

Don't worry you're good I've seen people with worse grammar than you and English was their first language. I can poke around and find a husky base if you ask me to.


----------



## BlueAer (Dec 27, 2017)

SlyRiolu said:


> Don't worry you're good I've seen people with worse grammar than you and English was their first language. I can poke around and find a husky base if you ask me to.



Thank you for kind words 

Wow, that would be fantastic! ^^


----------



## SlyRiolu (Dec 27, 2017)

Alright I'm on it give me a minute or two.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Dec 27, 2017)

Husky/Wolf









Panther/Cat








Couldn't find a template for an actual panther sorry.


----------



## BlueAer (Dec 27, 2017)

SlyRiolu said:


> Husky/Wolf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow thank you! <3
those could be a very good base for a fursona of my bf after some adjustments (he is quite tall and has naturally good-looking body 
Is everyone here so nice to each other?


----------



## SlyRiolu (Dec 27, 2017)

I mean we're all furries so... yeah. Well most of us we're here because most of us (let me try to put this lightly) abnormal. But you do get one or two jerks once in a while but it's fine.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2017)

Why did you put "we're gay" in the thread name?


----------



## Urosephera (Dec 27, 2017)

SlyRiolu said:


> I mean we're all furries so... yeah. Well most of us we're here because most of us (let me try to put this lightly) abnormal. But you do get one or two jerks once in a while but it's fine.


yeah, ive kind of been abnormal socially for all my life. this is a good place to gravitate to for some relatability and acceptance


----------



## BlueAer (Dec 27, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Why did you put "we're gay" in the thread name?



oh sorry, it's just that being gay in Poland isn't easy, a lot of ppl are homophobic here so I'm usually very shy about my orientation and I automatically expect ppl to act hostile towards me because of my orientation. So I wanted to avoid unnecessary arguments...

u're right tho, that was pretty dumb by me xD


----------



## BlueAer (Dec 27, 2017)

Urosephera said:


> yeah, ive kind of been abnormal socially for all my life. this is a good place to gravitate to for some relatability and acceptance



I can definately relate to that. I'm here only for a few hours now and I can already feel that I've landed in the right place for me...


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2017)

BlueAer said:


> oh sorry, it's just that being gay in Poland isn't easy, a lot of ppl are homophobic here so I'm usually very shy about my orientation and I automatically expect ppl to act hostile towards me because of my orientation. So I wanted to avoid unnecessary arguments...
> 
> u're right tho, that was pretty dumb by me xD


Quite frankly, you'd be hard pressed to find anyone on the forum who cares about someone being gay.


----------



## BlueAer (Dec 27, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Quite frankly, you'd be hard pressed to find anyone on the forum who cares about someone being gay.


Haha u're probably right, I'm just a bit tired and was working on autopilot


----------



## Urosephera (Dec 27, 2017)

damn i thought most of europe was chill with the lgbt


----------



## BlueAer (Dec 27, 2017)

Urosephera said:


> damn i thought most of europe was chill with the lgbt


well, in Poland it's a bit different, big part of our society is terribly ignorant when it comes to LGBT ppl.
For example, I cannot imagine walking with my bf on the street while holding hands cause I would be afraid to do so and believe me, that sux terribly :/


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2017)

BlueAer said:


> well, in Poland it's a bit different, big part of our society is terribly ignorant when it comes to LGBT ppl.
> For example, I cannot imagine walking with my bf on the street while holding hands cause I would be afraid to do so and believe me, that sux terribly :/



That's great you've been together so long, and have each other...and are both furries! And I've also heard that in much in much of Eastern Europe, it's still pretty hard, to be very open about being gay. Hopefully things will keep changing, for the better.


----------



## Urosephera (Dec 27, 2017)

BlueAer said:


> well, in Poland it's a bit different, big part of our society is terribly ignorant when it comes to LGBT ppl.
> For example, I cannot imagine walking with my bf on the street while holding hands cause I would be afraid to do so and believe me, that sux terribly :/


damn.. even in the US our majority is becoming pretty tolerant, yall should probably try to go to a different country or somethin thats more accepting if possible


----------



## BlueAer (Dec 27, 2017)

Simo said:


> That's great you've been together so long, and have each other...and are both furries! And I've also heard that in much in much of Eastern Europe, it's still pretty hard, to be very open about being gay. Hopefully things will keep changing, for the better.


they are getting better, that's for sure, it's just frustrating how long it takes. And yeah, it's pretty unreal that we are both gay, furries, we like the same things etc. and we met on dating site of all places xD



Urosephera said:


> damn.. even in the US our majority is becoming pretty tolerant, yall should probably try to go to a different country or somethin thats more accepting if possible


And u couldn't be more right about moving to other country, we're planning to move to US or Canada at some point if we're lucky enough


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 27, 2017)

That's gay


----------



## BlueAer (Dec 27, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> That's gay


well, exactly that's the case


----------



## refroste (Dec 28, 2017)

I think Canada would be a better fit, as far as health care goes I've heard theyre a little better & gay marriage has been legal longer there. Your fursona ideas are cute, and I'm glad you and your boyfriend are happy together!  As far as homophobia goes, I totally understand as a lesbian~ But you'll be fine here I think.


----------



## BlueAer (Dec 28, 2017)

refroste said:


> I think Canada would be a better fit, as far as health care goes I've heard theyre a little better & gay marriage has been legal longer there. Your fursona ideas are cute, and I'm glad you and your boyfriend are happy together!  As far as homophobia goes, I totally understand as a lesbian~ But you'll be fine here I think.


and probably it will be Canada since part of my family lives there


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 28, 2017)

You and your boyfriend are gay?

Well that's just super!


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 28, 2017)

I appreciate you specified you were gay. After all not every m+m couple is gay. Me and my bf are entirely straight.

Thnak you for thinking of us straight boys


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 28, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I appreciate you specified you were gay


No, He means gay in the old-time-ie since. He's from the 20's


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 28, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> No, He means gay in the old-time-ie since. He's from the 20's



So he's happy? Thats cool i guess


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 28, 2017)

BlueAer said:


> (let's say that I'm rather feminine part of the relationship)



This might be thread derailing, but I just rolled my eyes so hard I saw into the fourth dimension.


----------

